# [raid 1 et 5] petites questions

## salamandrix

Bonjour à tous, 

Conséquence d'un DD qui fatigue (claquement), j'ai décidé de réalisé du raid pour une meilleure sécurité face à un éventuel souci matériel. J'ai donc actuellement deux disques sata de 1 To que je voudrais mettre en raid1.

Idéalement je me suis dit que par la suite, je pourrais toujours en acquérir un autre pour faire du raid5.

Ma première question est donc : peut-on migrer du raid1 au raid5 sans trop de difficultés ?

De plus, dans les deux didacticiels suivants :

http://www.benjaminbaudouin.com/raid-1-logicielle-sous-linux-comment-mettre-en-place-une-solution-de-mirroring/

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RAID/Software

Je n'ai pas très bien compris le passage concernant la swap : celle-ci ne doit pas être mise en raid1 ? Et donc ne doit pas être dédoublée ?

Merci de votre attention.

----------

## Gaby

Bonjour,

Je m'étais posé la même question que toi concernant la swap. J'en avais discuté iciavec plusieurs.

Ma conclusion était que si tu partage ta swap entre les 2 disques sans raid (/dev/sda2       swap           swap    defaults,pri=1) tu ne perd pas en perf mais tu n'as pas de sécurité en cas de corruption de la swap ou crash d'un disque. Si tu met ta swap en raid tu augmente la fiabilité au détriment des perfs.

Dans mon cas, pour un Desktop, j'ai opté pour le partage de la swap.

Gaby

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

Je pense qu'il est important de rappeler en premier lieu que le RAID 1 n'est pas un système sûr pour se protéger de la perte de données. La seule méthode qui tienne la route, c'est de faire des sauvegardes et d'être sûr que tes sauvegardes sont utilisables. Tu vas augmenter le temps de disponibilité de ton système mais si jamais tu as un quelconque problème avec l'autre disque dur, les carottes sont cuites.

Ceci dit, pour répondre à ta deuxième question, je ne vais pas traduire l'article complet ici mais il raconte que la swap en RAID 1 c'est plus long parce qu'il faut écrire sur les deux disques en même temps. Par contre sans RAID ou en RAID 0 c'est plus rapide mais tu t'exposes à un crash système si un des disques lâche. Il vaut donc mieux mettre la partition swap en RAID 1.

Maintenant nous arrivons à la première question, beaucoup plus épineuse. Je pense qu'un dessin vaut mieux qu'un long discours:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID_%28informatique%29#RAID_1_:_Disques_en_miroir

Tu peux voir comment chaque système répartit les données. C'est totalement différent. On peut trouver facilement des articles pour faire la migration, par contre il ne faut pas avoir froid aux yeux et probablement beaucoup de temps devant soi:

http://www.economysizegeek.com/?p=1184

Mais il y a des choses que je ne m'explique pas dans son histoire, par exemple je ne vois pas très bien à quel moment il double la taille de ses partitions (puisque avec trois disques tu as la capacité de stockage de deux disques). Et quand je ne comprends pas tout, je préfère éviter de faire. La meilleure option (AMHA) c'est de sauvegarder tout ton système, de booter un LiveCD, d'effacer toutes les partitions, de créer un RAID 5 à partir de rien et de recopier les données sauvegardées. Alors je ne suis pas certain de savoir ce que tu entendais par "facile" mais que je pense que la réponse est non!

----------

## anigel

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Conséquence d'un DD qui fatigue (claquement), j'ai décidé de réalisé du raid pour une meilleure sécurité face à un éventuel souci matériel. J'ai donc actuellement deux disques sata de 1 To que je voudrais mettre en raid1.
> 
> Idéalement je me suis dit que par la suite, je pourrais toujours en acquérir un autre pour faire du raid5.
> 
> Ma première question est donc : peut-on migrer du raid1 au raid5 sans trop de difficultés ?

 

La couche de software RAID de Linux permet ça, et le fait très bien. Les solutions hardware chères le font aussi. Les puces entrée de gamme incluses dans les cartes mères n'ont ni la souplesse du software RAID, ni les perfs du hardware RAID : à éviter.

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas très bien compris le passage concernant la swap : celle-ci ne doit pas être mise en raid1 ? Et donc ne doit pas être dédoublée ?

 

La swap en RAID, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt. Le noyau Linux est déjà capable d'origine de faire l'équilibrage de charge entre 2 swaps réparties sur 2 disques. Niveau perfs, aucun intérêt. Ensuite, mettre la swap en mirroring, c'est une énorme perte de perfs ajoutée à un fonctionne dégradé (quand on utilise la swap, c'est que la charge serveur est trop importante pour la RAM installée : ça doit rester (très) rare.

----------

